# Axminster's new Evolution chuck



## Noggsy (2 Nov 2012)

Has anyone bought this or tried it yet? It looks good in the adverts which I keep seeing, but having just phoned up, the lead time on this (for my thread at least) is four months, if I order now. Does that seem a bit poor to anyone else? Axi are a fair-sized company launching a premier new product (at £160, it had better be premier ) yet have so little capacity that you have to wait four months at launch date...that seems a bit odd to me. I really like that they have manufactured it here rather than abroad, but even Apple make sure they build up stocks beforehand and you only have to wait a couple of weeks for their latest lovely bauble :roll: (hammer) 

Any thoughts from anyone else?


----------



## woodyturner (2 Nov 2012)

I phoned them up to order one and was told they had 10 coming in but they had 15 pre ordered by customers and the next batch was due in about march the impression I got was that they were imported not made in this country from what I was told to me it is a very poor show so I ordered the versa chuck from tool post with the Axminster carriers and saved a few quid


----------



## CHJ (2 Nov 2012)

Make sure that the chuck will fit on your lathe without any adaptor washers to pack it out, it is flush backed and does not clear the headstock casting on some lathes.
Also if you use reverse or your lathe has regenerative breaking (3ph invertor) make sure you are happy with and can make use of the the locking method.

Unfortunately Axminster have removed the Video showing how this is achieved from their Blog dated 26th oct.. this link now re-directs to a replacement statement regarding locking.


----------



## woodyturner (2 Nov 2012)

With the versa chuck you buy a complete back plate with your thread cut in it the same as the old supper precision chuck axminster once sold which has been my preferred chuck for the last 15 or so years


----------



## KimG (2 Nov 2012)

If I ever buy another chuck it will be a versa chuck, best all round option as far as Jaw compatibility goes.


----------



## graduate_owner (2 Nov 2012)

I've been looking at the versa chuck too. It appears to cost the same as the Axminster K10 by the time the backplate is included, but there's the dreaded VAT on top so it ends up dearer(roughly the same price as the 125mm Axminster Goliath). I don't know if the extra 25mm makes a difference to versatility.

The versa chuck has square holes for the operating key, whereas the Axminster ones (apart from the new evolution) have the serrated type of key, as on an electric drill chuck. Is there any advantage to the versa chuck type?

Does anyone have any opinions or experience of these issues?

K


----------



## CHJ (2 Nov 2012)

The Goliath is an OK chuck, not in the same league of robustness as the old Axminster precision but I have one permanently set up with a set of Cole jaws, if you have ever suffered from finding that your latest piece you want to mount on your 100mm chuck Cole jaws drops between settings you will find a 125mm chuck a revelation with its increased jaw travel.

Some images of one fitted with cole jaws here


----------



## woodyturner (2 Nov 2012)

I had the Goliath chuck on my CL4 lathe but I changed it and they dont do it with a 1 1/4" x 8tpi and I don't like using thread adapters so I sold it when I up graded to the Maxi 1 that is why I went for the versa chuck I also have the 8" and the 12" button jaws and find the supper precision chuck copes very well with them do you remember a few years ago when axminster's woodturner's chuck was about they recommended not to use the 12 button jaws on it and I was wondering if the k10 will cope with them because it looks no different to me but it dont carry the same warning so I wont use them on my k10


----------



## Silverbirch (2 Nov 2012)

Hi K

I`ve not found any problems with the square chuck key on the Versachuck - it locates easily and positively. I`ve no engineering knowledge, but the Versachuck seems quite poorly made compared with, for example, the Supernova, not to mention one or two other shortcomings.

Ian


----------



## CHJ (2 Nov 2012)

Silverbirch":17dbcbm1 said:


> ...., but the Versachuck seems quite poorly made compared with, for example, the Supernova, ..



Are you referring to an older model Ian or the current version ?


----------



## dickm (2 Nov 2012)

With reference to chuck keys, engineering chucks almost all use square keys, and always (?) have done. So there is probably no downside compared to the toothed sort, and the advantage that if you lose one, a bit of work with a file will soon produce a substitute  .


----------



## Silverbirch (2 Nov 2012)

> Are you referring to an older model Ian or the current version ?



I`ve had it for a couple of years, so I guess possibly an older model?

Ian


----------



## CHJ (2 Nov 2012)

Silverbirch":rcd30gxf said:


> I`ve had it for a couple of years, so I guess possibly an older model?
> 
> Ian


Thanks.


----------



## EnErY (3 Nov 2012)

I too Own The versa Chuck Along With The K10 I Like Both but Im slowly Thinking The Versa Chucks Better Value as the jaws are lot cheaper but as stated the dreaded vat creeps up and its a bit of a bum deal.
Regards
Bill


----------



## gregmcateer (3 Nov 2012)

woodyturner":1vimn8eq said:


> so I ordered the versa chuck from tool post with the Axminster carriers and saved a few quid



Woody,
How are you finding the new Versachuck? 
(I have the previous one and have been happy so far, but have never owned anything else, so can't really compare)
Thanks in advance
Greg


----------



## woodyturner (3 Nov 2012)

gregmcateer":377nqs93 said:


> woodyturner":377nqs93 said:
> 
> 
> > so I ordered the versa chuck from tool post with the Axminster carriers and saved a few quid
> ...


Sorry I don't know yet the wife has put it away for Christmas but I did get a quick look at it before she got up out of bed and it seems to be quite good and very responsive and smooth action I cant see there being any problems with it I got it with the axminster jaw carriers because ill of my jaws are axminster and I have made faceplate rings and screw chucks to fit them


----------



## gregmcateer (4 Nov 2012)

Cheers for that, Woody - Looking forward to Christmas Day, I'll bet!
Greg


----------



## Spindle (4 Nov 2012)

Hi

I'm of the opinion that the Axminster Evolution chuck is probably over engineered and by that vitue over priced. Whilst munufacturing to 2 micron tolerance should produce a very accurate item I have to ask 'is this really necesssary on a woodturning chuck?'. We all know that in woodturning the work will 'move' due to stress relief and this movement will most certainly be in excess of the manufacturing tolerances of the chuck.
I own Supernova, RP4000 and Dakota XT700 chucks - all of which cost less than the Axi Evolution however I doubt whether there is any noticeable degredation in performance.
Also please don't be tempted to buy a particular chuck based on the range of jaw adaptors available - a lot of them can be interchanged between differing chucks and there are significant pricing diferences between manufacturers.

Regards Mick


----------



## woodyturner (4 Nov 2012)

gregmcateer":30qm33vc said:


> Cheers for that, Woody - Looking forward to Christmas Day, I'll bet!
> Greg


Hi Greg if you are thinking of getting one please note it only works out about £30 cheaper than the axminster one by the time you get the back plate and jaw carriers for another make if you need them if not then it is cheeper still dont forget VAT is added on after I went for that one because I couldn't be bothered to wait for 6 months


----------



## chipmunk (4 Nov 2012)

Hi Mick,
I'm afraid I disagree. I have owned several chucks and the APTC Super Precision chuck was night-and-day, in terms of concentricity, when compared to them - which is a huge advantage if you want to reverse chuck anything IMHO.

I don't think that there is any doubt about the quality that the Evolution chuck will bring. 

The only doubts in my mind relate to the flat back of the chuck which may not be compatible with some lathes and the spindle locking mechanism not being compatible with removing the chuck from the lathe mid-project with the item attached.

...but the first issue may not be relevant to your lathe at all (it isn't an issue to me) and the second can be easily worked around on a project by project basis - you have just got to plan out how you make the item.

If I had the money I'd buy one to use alongside my SPC because of the compatibility of jaws which is a BIG advantage IMHO.
Jon


----------



## woodturnerEric (4 Nov 2012)

I`ve looked at the new Axminster chuck, and contacted them about the locking method,and its shortcomings with alot of lathes,and was told there`s no plans to change the design as the new method has a greater torque load with heavy objects and deceleration and that most people took their work off the chuck to carve/decorate it anyway,So I`ll be sticking with my 7yr old Versa Chuck,as you have the ability to use so many jaws from different manufacturers,and as for shortcoming of the Versa Chuck,I haven`t found any yet ,i do miniature work to very large turnings and it copes with everything I put in it,there have been some people who have had probs with concentricity,when I bought a new backplate foe my new lathe,it run out about 1/2mm,I moved the backplate clockwise one bolthole and it cured the runout,there is one thing with this chuck you have to make sure you do when changing backplates,make sure every piece of dirt and dust is thoroughly removed or the new plate just wont bed down properly as there isn`t much clearence between the plate and the internal workings of it,regards,

Eric.


----------

